

Bay Area hackers: be prepared for the inevitable earthquake - mechanical_fish
http://pubs.usgs.gov/gip/2005/15/

======
mechanical_fish
I used to live less than a few hundred feet from the Hayward Fault in Fremont.
Then I solved my earthquake problem by moving to Boston.

However, I was listening to a podcast of Mark and Mary Lou Zoback (the
cheerful geologists of doom) giving a lecture at Stanford, and I was suddenly
reminded that I know a lot of friends, colleagues, and websites that still
live in the Bay Area, and it would be a terrible shame to lose any of them to
collapsing bookshelves, cheap apartments, lack of fresh water, or week-long
communication outages.

(You can find the podcasted lecture on the Stanford section of the iTunes
store for free, if you search hard enough; a writeup of it is here:
[http://daily.stanford.edu/article/2006/4/17/quakeCentennialT...](http://daily.stanford.edu/article/2006/4/17/quakeCentennialTomorrow)
)

